# A Year



## Rayna' (Feb 20, 2007)

*2006 was a hard year for me.  I had my first miscarriage Jan '06 & another one in Sept '06.  I wrote this for my January baby.*​​​​​*A Year*​​​ 
A year of lost dreams.
A year of painful memories.

A year of  intense sorrow.
A year of not wanting to see tomorrow.

A year of many tears.
A year of my greatest fears.

A year of unbearable pain.
A year of praying in vain.

A year of total despair.
A year of no rocking chair.

A year of unanswered wishes.
A year of angel kisses.

A year of wanting to hold you.
A year of not knowing if it was pretty pink boots or trucks in shades of blue.

A year of learning how to survive.
A year of learning to take one day at a time.

A year of a broken heart. 
A year of not knowing where to start.

A year of unwanted advice.
A year of trying to be understanding and nice.

A year of unthinkable hopelessness.
A year of forgiveness.


----------

